# Sos lector del foro? Animate a participar!



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola
Si sos lector del foro y no te animas a participar, estes o no ya registrado, desde mi humilde lugar como usuario comun del foro, te invito a participar del mismo! Posiblemente tengas cosas para decir o aportar, para todos nosotros sera muy valioso! El foro se enriquece con cada aporte de los usruarios y los uruarios tambien, toda informacion aportada siempre es bienvenida, todo debate generado, siempre es enriquecedor.

Espero tus aportes, no importa que te presentes si no quieres hacerlo, con el tiempo nos conocemos o nos ubicamos todos. 

Y si hay algo que te impide o te frena a participar, animate tambien y contalo, seguramente se pueda de alguna forma remediarlo con los moderadores, de estar a su alcance, o seguramente sirva de gran ayuda para mejorar el foro.

Muchos saludos

German


----------



## FEDE_22 (May 8, 2010)

Ojala nos lea gente de la Intendencia con ganas de mejorar.


----------



## Gonza77 (Dec 2, 2013)

Si yo opino en este foro, cualquier puede hacerlo :lol:


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Hay gente de la IM leyendo el foro, eso lo sabemos todos; ojalá algún día algún cara dura de esos se anime a participar en los debates.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Es verdad, no hay dudas que en la IM nos leen










.






.



A mi hasta un cargo y todo me ofrecieron...:lol:


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Ahora entiendo todo... jajaja.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Gonza77 said:


> Si yo opino en este foro, cualquier puede hacerlo :lol:


Jajaja y recien ahora te empezaste a animar.
Hace un año y medio te registraste...arrancaste con los likes y por suerte ahora te soltaste, aca nadie muerde ni nadie es experto en matera alguna. Te daba verguenza?


----------



## Gonza77 (Dec 2, 2013)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Jajaja y recien ahora te empezaste a animar.
> Hace un año y medio te registraste...arrancaste con los likes y por suerte ahora te soltaste, aca nadie muerde ni nadie es experto en matera alguna. Te daba verguenza?


Puede ser.
De arquitectura no tengo conocimiento alguno. Mi área es la veterinária (aunque no soy veterinário, infelizmente jeje).
Me metí acá porque extrañaba y quería ver fotos. Después me dió por comentar en esos temas, y con el tiempo me fui soltando.
Ahora de vez en cuando busco alguna foto a video para aportar humildemente.

Me siento cómodo y bienvenido acá.
Perdón por el tema de los likes, pero es más fuerte que yo jaja.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Los likes son un poco contraproducentes, quizas uno da un like en lugar de hacer un comentario, que por mas que sea muy breve,muchas veces aporta para la continuidad de un hilo.

Igualmente son bienvenidos cuando se reciben y merecidos cuando se dan.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Tan necesitados de foristas andamos?

Siempre es bueno sumar gente de todas maneras...con que vuelvan los que se han ido, me conformo.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

no se trata de necesidad, pero me parece que los hilos tienen demasiados lectores y pocos que participan y muchos que se presentan y despues nada, y como decis, siempre es bueno sumar, cada uno aporta lo suyo. Pero quizas haya un problema en nosotros mismos que sea contraproducente para el foro.

es simplemente un analisis y en lo posible, una ayuda.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Hubo foristas que se fueron por causas que exceden a los usuarios comunes que participamos aquí...

Igualmente eso de lectores pasa en todos lados, siempre hay más lectores que participantes, pero comparto en que es bueno que todos los que puedan se sumen.


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Yo lo veo muy quieto el foro, sobre todo luego de que Pablito dejara sus updates semanales para hacerlo cada mes o más (palo jajaja).

En serio, está muy muy quieto, por lo menos en cuestión de updates.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

En cuestión de updates no se puede mover mucho cuando las obras más rápidas son pocas... las otras hay que descubrir las diferencias.

Por suerte se está reactivando el tema, y en cuanto a fotos, hay muchos más foristas que se animan a sacar el celular, por suerte hemos dejado la dependencia de un forista solo para ello, y hay varios. Deberían sumarse más, como vos nacho, que pedís mucho y nunca posteás una sola foto, y sería un milagro pedirte una foto buena que no fuera de las gallinas de sanbau:rofl:


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

¿Y dónde están esas fotos...? Jajaja, no las veo.

Yo aporto de vez en cuando, muchas veces estoy hiper apurado para agarrar el UCOT de mierda, eso me impide mucho más que la vergüenza que me da sacarle fotos a las cagadas que se construyen en la ciudad o a las obras desastrosas de la IM. XD


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Por todos lados, si no las ves sos ciego nacha...

Bueno, superá la vergüenza y ponete a sacar, es tocar la pantalla nomás, simulá que estás en wapp, nadie va a notar la diferencia si ponés en silencio el celular:lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Gracias Cacho por el mensaje, a partir de ahora voy a animarme a participar y a dejar ser un simple lector, creo que ya es momento. 
Un abrazo y nos comunicamos


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Al fin!!! Uno al menos que entendio la indirecta y se hizo cargo!!!

:lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Al fin!!! Uno al menos que entendio la indirecta y se hizo cargo!!!
> 
> :lol:


Gracias Cacho por el ánimo, prometo empezar a participar a partir de ahora. Téngamne paciencia ya que todo esto es nuevo para mi. También voy a tratar de hacer algún update (se dice así?) de obras ya que por lo que leo un tal Pablito era el único que lo hacía y ya no lo hace más, no se por qué. 

Gracias desde ya por el recibimiento.


.


----------



## Gonza77 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hay que ver como le hacemos pagar derecho de piso a este muchacho...:lol:


----------



## Nanda35 (May 13, 2015)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> no se trata de necesidad, pero me parece que los hilos tienen demasiados lectores y pocos que participan y muchos que se presentan y despues nada, y como decis, siempre es bueno sumar, cada uno aporta lo suyo. Pero quizas haya un problema en nosotros mismos que sea contraproducente para el foro.
> 
> es simplemente un analisis y en lo posible, una ayuda.


Entre que te hacen pagar la cuota y el derecho de piso, no es tan fácil animarse a participar...... yo que sé, yo la tiro.....


----------



## Rodrigo.uy (Dec 22, 2007)

Vos empezaste con todo Nanda!! Qué capa!


----------



## Nanda35 (May 13, 2015)

rodriko said:


> Vos empezaste con todo Nanda!! Qué capa!


¿Con que empecé?


----------



## Rodrigo.uy (Dec 22, 2007)

A participar acá ¬¬

:lol:


----------



## Nanda35 (May 13, 2015)

rodriko said:


> A participar acá ¬¬
> 
> :lol:


Por ahora


----------



## Rodrigo.uy (Dec 22, 2007)

No caché :sad2:


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Rodriko vino más aniñado :lol:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy (Dec 22, 2007)

No me peleés por mi abuso de caritas. :colbert:

xD


----------



## Nanda35 (May 13, 2015)

rodriko said:


> No me peleés por mi abuso de caritas. :colbert:
> 
> xD


Tranqui Rodri, lo dije porque si me siguen dando palo gratis no se si me copa seguir participando. <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

rodriko said:


> No me peleés por mi abuso de caritas. :colbert:
> 
> xD


El de abuso de caritas soy yo!!!:rofl::lol:



Nanda35 said:


> Tranqui Rodri, lo dije porque si me siguen dando palo gratis no se si me copa seguir participando. <3 <3 <3 <3


No te preocupes nanda, tenés que seguir, porque palos en la vida, nos dan en todos lados, y si bajamos los brazos es una manera de vencernos. Tenemos que seguir para adelante defendiendo nuestras convicciones y creencias.
PD: El que más palo te da es hereje, y es su deporte:lol:, nosotros podemos no estar de acuerdo, pero por mi parte, valoro y mucho tu gran trabajo, tanto de sacar fotos, como de comentar, pero sobre todo de reclamos a la im y de iniciativa ciudadana.:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Gonza77 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nanda35 said:


> Tranqui Rodri, lo dije porque si me siguen dando palo gratis no se si me copa seguir participando. <3 <3 <3 <3


Arriba. Cuando uno tiene una forma de pensar, hay que mantenerla y defenderla.
Tus aportes son muy buenos, y espero que vengan más!


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Nanda35 said:


> Tranqui Rodri, lo dije porque si me siguen dando palo gratis no se si me copa seguir participando. <3 <3 <3 <3


Sería una pena.

En la vida hay que aguantar palos, las opiniones son todas diferentes; sí no podés con eso estás viviendo en otro universo.


----------



## Litox08 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nanda35 said:


> no se si me copa seguir participando. <3 <3 <3 <3





El_hereje said:


> Sería una pena.



Todos sabemos que acá hay amor...:kiss: 

:lol:


----------



## Gonza77 (Dec 2, 2013)

El_hereje y Nanda35, sentados bajo un árbol, dandose un B-E-S-O ♪♩


----------



## Litox08 (Dec 31, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nanda35 (May 13, 2015)

*a nadie en particular*

Yo no tengo porque aguantar palos de nadie, si ingresé al foro es xq es un tema que me interesa y los estaba leyendo sin estar logueada, me interesa la ciudad, la camino, la miro y me gustaría poder hacer cosas para que esté mejor.
Si los dueños de la pelota les molesta la participación de otros, hubieran avisado que era un círculo cerrado


----------



## Rodrigo.uy (Dec 22, 2007)

Hereje es muy ácido y sin tapujos, Nanda. No dejes que su estilo te perturbe. Sos más que bienvenida acá. :hug:


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Nanda35 said:


> Yo no tengo porque aguantar palos de nadie, si ingresé al foro es xq es un tema que me interesa y los estaba leyendo sin estar logueada, me interesa la ciudad, la camino, la miro y me gustaría poder hacer cosas para que esté mejor.
> Si los dueños de la pelota les molesta la participación de otros, hubieran avisado que era un círculo cerrado, sin más
> Atte
> Fernanda Cabrera


Acá no hay dueños ni súbditos, es un foro...

Yo me tendría que haber ido desde que entré si fuera por los palos, pero me han enseñado que los palos con maldad uno debe esquivarlos, y algunos palos que te dan pero con absoluta razón, uno debe asumirlos y hacer autocrítica. Nada está del todo bien ni nada del todo mal, y nadie es nadie para juzgar a otro.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Nanda35 said:


> Yo no tengo porque aguantar palos de nadie, si ingresé al foro es xq es un tema que me interesa y los estaba leyendo sin estar logueada, me interesa la ciudad, la camino, la miro y me gustaría poder hacer cosas para que esté mejor.
> Si los dueños de la pelota les molesta la participación de otros, hubieran avisado que era un círculo cerrado, sin más
> Atte
> Fernanda Cabrera


evidentemente has sacado a luz un problema a resolver y una de las posibles y tantas causas por las que muchos no se animan a participar.

tranquila Fernanda, con todos es imposible llevarnos bien, en cualquier ambito, yo que vos hago un balance y actua a consecuencia de la mayoria y no de unos pocos.

sos muy bienvenida en este foro, tanto vos como cualquier otro/a.


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

¿Cómo se pretende participar en un foro y no caer en debate y discusiones...?

Pasa en la vida, pasa en todos lados; sos más que bienvenida, pero las cosas son así, acá y en todos lados.


----------

